# Dry cat food with the smallest pellet size? For rescue cat with no teeth



## Tess AG (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi! I wonder if someone can help me. 
I've got a rescue kitty who unfortunately had to have all his back teeth removed when we first got him, they were in a terrible state. He won't eat wet food, he just licks the sauce off pouches and leaves the meat, and isn't interested in other wet foods at all. So I need to feed him dry food. He swallows this whole. He seems to manage ok, but I just hate seeing him struggle with the pellet sizes, so does anyone know of a very small pellet size, high protein food I can feed him? He is an older cat, and I can get senior foods with very small pellet sizes, but he loses weight alarmingly if we put him on that food, so that's not a solution either. 
Any ideas?


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

AATU is quite small as is Wellness Core. Both can be found in a Pets at Home and they have a very good ingredients list 

Shame your cat ca't eat wet have you tried the pate style foods or is he just not interested in them?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

TBH most cats with a full set of teeth normally either swallow dry food whole or bite once then swallow.
Personally I would persevere with wet food.
What foods have you tried him with,if you are willing to buy on line there are lots of good quality foods to be had which just might appeal to your boy.
Try Zoo Plus...............http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches
or............http://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you tried mashing the wet food with the gravy or jelly?


----------



## Tess AG (Feb 13, 2017)

I have tried with the wet food, no dice. I bought all sorts of expensive things that he turned his nose up at. And if I mash together gravy and meat, he leaves the lot. 
I am not opposed to wet food, but HE IS. He likes Go Cat. He isn't getting that (I've seen what's in it) so I need a compromise which is a bit easier for him to eat.


----------



## Tess AG (Feb 13, 2017)

AlexPed2393 said:


> AATU is quite small as is Wellness Core. Both can be found in a Pets at Home and they have a very good ingredients list
> 
> Shame your cat ca't eat wet have you tried the pate style foods or is he just not interested in them?


Thanks, that's really helpful, I'll try both of those.

(He won't eat pate style foods either. Not even if that's all there is. He's determined.)


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Bless his stubborn little heart. 

I'm no expert but when Macavity came to us he was on Royal Canin mother & baby cat dry, which has very small kibble. It's probably better than go cat, at least!


----------



## Mildred's Mum (Dec 3, 2015)

Applaws dry is in pretty small pellets- and it's not at all bad quality- worth a try? They do smaller bags to see if ha liked it too.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

If he will only eat dry food why don't you try crushing the kibble to make it smaller ?You could place it in a plastic bag then wallop it with a rolling pin.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a very skinny, very fussy lad that I have to supplement with dry as there is a limit to how much wet he'll eat

He will eat decent ones (thank goodness) but a lot of them like Orijen / Acana are quite big pieces

However, he loves the duck one of this http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/dry_cat_food/greenwoods which are really small

Presumably he does break the big bits before swallowing? Would swallowing a small piece really be better?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Royal canin babycat can be more mixed with water, or kitten milk replacer to soften them, especially if extra calories are neeeded. It is not grain free though, and don't look at the ingredients. I have found it to be fantastic for putting on weight and encouraging to eat for poorly or underweight cats.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

With regards to wet food, have you tried Felix As Good As It Looks, or Sheba Fine Flakes? I've never had a cat refuse these wet foods


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Purizon (from Zooplus) is grain-free and sugar-free, and pretty small pellets - reasonably priced too


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Thrive premium dry is pretty small pieces and one of the best dry foods available, being very high protein.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

thrive chicken is one of the lowest carb dry foods that you can get (possibly THE lowest) and has a very small pellet size.

I was wondering, have you tried adding a little bit of cat milk to the dry food, it might get him a bit more used to eating softer food.


----------



## Candicemarie4 (Jun 2, 2018)

Aatu are quite small. They are little flat discs. Applause are also similar. Aatu senior are tiny little rings but low cal. I wish pet food manufacturers would show the kibble size on the packaging or website. My cat struggles with the size of many cat biscuits. Just bought two bags of Fetch but they are quite large triangles. More wasted money!


----------



## Marg. (Feb 11, 2018)

Have you tried "Canagan" dry, it is small pieces, also grain free, my rescue cat loves it & she doesn't have all her back teeth, but she just swallows it whole.


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

James wellbeloved has very small pieces


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Candicemarie4 said:


> Aatu are quite small. They are little flat discs. Applause are also similar. Aatu senior are tiny little rings but low cal. I wish pet food manufacturers would show the kibble size on the packaging or website. My cat struggles with the size of many cat biscuits. Just bought two bags of Fetch but they are quite large triangles. More wasted money!


This is an old thread, but since you brought it up, really your cat would do much better on a wet only diet, teeth or no teeth. Dry "food" is just not good for cats, any cat. They need meat and moisture in their diet to thrive.


----------

